# Wild Moss(?)..



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

Doing some hiking (north of Illinois) I came across these mosses close to the water at the edge of a creek (well, you know what happened next, now they are in my aquarium )
I don't know if all in there are mosses but at least one of them looks like a fissidens..
It would be nice if someone can identify them. If not time will tell what's going to happen..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

looks strikingly similar to the fissidens sp. I know in AR we had some of this (smaller version of it though) growing in caves! surprisingly. In the river systems. Anyway that my Opinion, not sure what type though.


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

My question is also. Do mosses change their appearance like plants once they grow submerged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/mosses/moss_index.html
Yor 1st photo looks like the pic of Fissidens taxifolius on the Illinois moss website


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

Gerald said:


> http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/mosses/moss_index.html
> 
> Yor 1st photo looks like the pic of Fissidens taxifolius on the Illinois moss website


That's true. It might be it.. 
There's good information in that website!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

